# Reverse Osmosis Water?



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

So as some of you know my tap water is horrible.. I can use as much dechlorinater as I want and it still nearly kills my fish from chlorine.. So in the meantime while I've been trying to find useable water I have been using bottled water (I know - not a good idea, but it's really my only choice). I heard some people talk about reverse osmosis water and they said try using that, so while at my local grocery store today I found out they have big 5 gallon plastic jugs you can buy that DON'T leak out harmful chemicals from the plastic (Says right on the front) and they are reusable and have a screw off cap and the dispenser to refill them is reverse osmosis water, so I was wondering if this is a better option? Will this be better for my fish than bottled water?

Also, it would be A LOT cheaper.. I am a broke university student and I buy 8 one gallon jugs of water a week to to clean my 3 tanks.. and for 4 gallons it's $5.16 so I'm paying $10.32 a week on water for my fish tanks.. If I get this reverse osmosis water it's only $2.60 to refill the jug!!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I recommend Reverse Osmosis completely. My fish is in Reverse Osmosis water and he's colored up beautifully and he's thriving.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Reverse osmosis is definitely the best idea if your normal source water has anything harmful in it. Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay, thanks guys! Picking it up tomorrow! So excited, I definitely want the best for my fish family!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

R/O water is fine to use, however, I would also get a product to replace the lost mineral/electrolyte from the filtering process...like Equilibrium by Seachem or Kent R/O right......


----------

